# Similar to Has Bean Hangover Cure?



## theMac (Jul 25, 2012)

I am curious for any one who had the Has Bean Hang Over Cure back in January if they know of a blend similar to it.

If you did not have Hang Over Cure, the component I loved about it, was the blueberry taste you got in a Latte. I have not had anything that comes close to that blueberry flavor in a latte and I am wondering if anyone one else can recommend something.

Thanks,

theMac


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-kochere-debo-natural

enough said


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-kochere-debo-natural
> 
> enough said


Is this the one you made for me? He says blueberry I say distinctive . . .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Could have been, or the Wote Natural?

The hangover cure blend was 60% Wote Natural. The Debo Natural is about as close as you'll get


----------



## theMac (Jul 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-kochere-debo-natural
> 
> enough said


I had seen that one, but was a little turned off by the description. I might try it, just to see if it's what I am hoping for. I might buy a pack of that and this http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/el-salvador-finca-santa-petrona-washed-red-bourbon

I am hoping for some chocolate on the front end and blueberry on the back end.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Your OP ''the component I loved about it, was the blueberry taste ''

The description ''In the cup expect amazing blueberry..........thats it blueberry, blueberry, blueberry. The flesh of blueberry the juice of blueberry, its a blueberry in a cup.''


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

theMac said:


> I am hoping for some chocolate on the front end and blueberry on the back end.


Have you tried our purple ribbon? Exactly as you desrcribe...

http://www.smokeybarn.co.uk/product/purple-ribbon-espresso-blend


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It is indeed a tasty blend with some of that blueberry funk


----------



## theMac (Jul 25, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Your OP ''the component I loved about it, was the blueberry taste ''
> 
> The description ''In the cup expect amazing blueberry..........thats it blueberry, blueberry, blueberry. The flesh of blueberry the juice of blueberry, its a blueberry in a cup.''


Yeah the blueberry part sounded good, but the part that said:

"This is a very funky coffee, which some people translate as delicious, some people as fermented fruit. It's a marmite coffee: you will either love it or you will hate it. You have been warned."

....was the part that made me take pause. Fermented fruit did not describe Hangover Cure at all.

I think I will give Purple Ribbon a shot.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-kebel-kercha-guji-natural

Been drinking this as Aeropress last few weeks but tried it as espresso this morning - 19g in, 24g out in 27 secs and it was lovely. Nice and fruity. Not sure how it would hold up in milk though.


----------

